# FTP access to tivo?



## agoramilio (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi,

Im pretty new at this......im trying to ftp into my tivo to grab a video so i can convert it to xvid or something similiar....i have an ip address for the tivo but im unable to access it throught FTP.....is there a username and password associated with the tivo or am i missing a step?? Its a series 2 DT box.

Thx


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

There's no FTP server running on an unhacked TiVo. But try the web server: https://yourip/ , username "tivo", with your MAK as the password.


----------



## agoramilio (Nov 7, 2008)

so hacking the tivo is the only way?? i ask because im trying to work on converting a .tivo file to xvid or something so i can burn it to dvd.....ive tried this ETivo app but it asks for a ip address....and other than that i havent found any other solution


----------



## IminMs (Sep 10, 2006)

You'll need to hack it to be able to get into it.

You can do it by hacking individual steps or use the zipper.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=265929

providing that it is a series 2 and not a 2.5(R10) which requires a hardware mod.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

agoramilio said:


> so hacking the tivo is the only way??


The only way to what? FTP? You don't need FTP to transfer videos.* That's what I'm saying -- try the built-in web server. Or you could just use TiVo Desktop, which is the official solution from TiVo.



> _i ask because im trying to work on converting a .tivo file_


So, you already a .tivo file? Then just decrypt it. It's already in MPEG-2, and should be DVD-compatible (although the resolution is a bit non-standard).

* Unless they're copy-protected, but I don't think that's an issue for Series 2 standalones, except for TiVoCasts.


----------

